# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  جـــــــرح الخيـــــــانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## نور الهدايه

جــــــــــرح الخيــــــــانـــه 
جــــــرح الخيـــــــانه 

هـــــــــدوء وسكينــــــــــــه
نســـــــائم عليـــــــــلــــه
ولوحــــــة رائعـــــــــه جميلــــــــه
خلقها الرحمن وأحسن تصويرها
منظر البحر وتدرج الوانه
والنوارس فوقه طائره
والاسماك في داخله سابحه
كل هذا الجمال والسكون
تحول الى أعاصيـــر وعواصــف
ولكنها كانت في داخلي
بسببــــــــــك حبيبــــــــي
بعد اعتــــــرافك لي وطلبـــــــــك الصفح مني
كيف أصفح؟؟؟كيف أغفــــــــر؟؟؟
فانا بشر000ولي أحاسيس ومشاعر
وانت جرحت هذه المشاعر والاحاسيس
لا00لا00لا أظنني أقدر ان انسى 
أو حتى أتناسا ما فعلته بي
اتعرف ما يقتلني؟؟؟
انك قد فعلت ما فعلته
وعلاقتنا في قمتها000واعلى درجاتها000واحلى لحظاتها
فكيف هنــــت عليك وهــــــان حبـــي عليك
لقد توصلت للاجابه وعرفتها
أتعــــــــــــرف ما هـــي؟؟؟
أنــــت لـــم تحبنــــي000
نعـــــــــم000 لم تحبنــــــــي
فلـــــــو أحببتنـــــــــي لمــــا خنتنـــــــي
ولا ما تسببت لي بجــــــــرح الخيــــــــــانـــه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نور الهدايه ..

الله يعطيك العافيه على هالخاطره الحلوه

بس حبيت أسأل هي منقوله وإلا من تأليفك

لأني بصراحه شايفتها من قبل

إذا كانت منقوله فلازم ننقلها الى قسم الخواطر المنقوله وهو قسم خاص بالمنقول

انتظر ردك .. ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## محمد

الله يعطيك العافيه على الكلامات الجميله المعبره 

سلمت يداك

----------


## شمعةمدللة

كلمات روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه الله لا يحرمنا من روعه خوطرك الحلووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

مشكور اخوي على هذه الكلمات الجميله 

موفق اخي واشكرك مرة خرى على النقل الرائع وذوقك في

اختيار الكلمات..
وتقبل مروري اختك عاشقة أحمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم..

----------


## نور الهدايه

> كلمات روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه الله لا يحرمنا من روعه خوطرك الحلووووووووووووووووووة



 
مشكوره اختي شمعه مدللة على مروركي على الشعره

الله يهطيكي العافيه

----------


## نور الهدايه

> مشكور اخوي على هذه الكلمات الجميله 
> 
> موفق اخي واشكرك مرة خرى على النقل الرائع وذوقك في
> 
> اختيار الكلمات..
> وتقبل مروري اختك عاشقة أحمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم..



 
الله يعطيكي العافيه اختي عاشقه على رد علىالشعر
شكر مره خرى على مروركي هذه من ذوقكي اختي عاشقه  :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## نور الهدايه

> الله يعطيك العافيه على الكلامات الجميله المعبره 
> 
> 
> سلمت يداك



مشكوراخوي محمد على مرورك

----------


## نور الهدايه

> نور الهدايه ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على هالخاطره الحلوه
> 
> بس حبيت أسأل هي منقوله وإلا من تأليفك
> 
> لأني بصراحه شايفتها من قبل
> 
> إذا كانت منقوله فلازم ننقلها الى قسم الخواطر المنقوله وهو قسم خاص بالمنقول
> ...



اول مشكوره اختي على مرور على الشعر

ثاني رايك يااختي  شمعه تحترق اذامنقول نقيل

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه وعساك عالقوة دوم 
مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## نور الهدايه

> الله يعطيك العافيه وعساك عالقوة دوم 
> 
> مع تحياتي لك 
> 
> همسات وله



 


مشكوره اختي همسات على مروركي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اخي الكريم .. مشكور على نقلك ..

والمعذره منك تم نقلها للخواطر المنقوله ..

نتمنى منك وضع كل منقول في منتدى الخواطر المنقوله ..

والرجاء منك قرأة قوانين الشعر ..

الادارة ..

----------


## نور الولاية

أخي الكريم ،،
كلمات الشكر تقف في استحياء امام هذه العبارات الشفافة 
التي تعكس مشاعر جميلة ..

وفقك الباري تعالى لكل ما تسعى إليه وبلغك مناك ومبتغاك ..
دمت بود ..

----------

